

A $2000 Cell Phone, Motorola? Good Luck With That - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/10/21/a-2000-cell-phone-motorola-good-luck-with-that/

======
smoody
there are people out there who make $2000 in the time it takes to read this
comment. those people will choose it for the statement it makes and price will
not matter to them, unless the price is too low, then it's unacceptable. i
don't think they'll sell a lot of them, but i doubt they'll lose money on it.
it's a good move in my humble opinion.

